# Computer für 3d Anwendungen



## MasterSpoon (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo es ist bald an der zeit das ich meinen ferstaubten alten rechner durch einen neuen ersetzen muss.
Ich wolte mahl wissen welche forrausetzungen komponeten der rechner haben solte Für 3d Anwendungen wie 3Ds Max oder sonstige grafik anwendungen.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2006)

Was soll denn der Rechner Deiner Meinung nach können ?
Flüssiges Arbeiten in den Views ? Schnelles Rendern ? Multiview ?

Das Thema ist schier unerschöpflich. Wieviel Geld möchtest Du ausgeben ?
"So wenig wie möglich" ist eine dumme Aussage, denn -->
Mit jedem Rechner der heutigen Mittelklasse kannst Du schon wunderbar
in 3dsmax oder Maja arbeiten, ergo -> für 1000-EUR kann man einen soliden
Rechner aufbauen.

Spitzenklasse macht sich in anderen Sachen bemerkbar. OpenGL-Fullscene-Antialiasing,
8 HardwareLights,32bit z/g-Buffer GelatoUsing, Redundante Netzteile und Speichersysteme,
Stacking mit Hardware-Network-Monitoring. Hardware-RAID5 oder 10, DVI-Single oder Dual-Link
etc etc etc

Kauf Dir einfach nen Dualcore ( aktuelle Empfehlung : Conroe E660 ), dazu 2GB RAM,
noch 3 Platten und ne GraKa im Stile von 7800 oder 1900.

mfg chmee


----------

